# [M&M] Proposal for a new style of play.



## Rybaer (Apr 17, 2005)

M&M - Daisy chain format solo gaming.

This idea came to me kinda out of the blue.  Basically, it'll incorporate 3-4 player/GM's.  Each participant will play one character and GM for another.  ie - Player A gm's for B, B gm's for C, C gm's for D, and D gm's for A.

The supers genre is fairly well suited for solo games, and this would afford the opportunity to get some good character development.  It also allows all participants to play - which I know we all want more opportunities to actually play cool characters.     Everyone, in turn, is equally responsible for contributing to the shared world by GM'ing for another solo player.

Yes - shared world.  I'd like the participants to all set the game in the same general area, even if the characters don't (or rarely) interact with one another.  We could all build upon one another's groups, settings, and NPC's...much in the same manner as shared world novels (Dragonlance, Wild Cards, Star Wars...and most comics, I suppose).

Because of the nature of this, any dropout would have a more severe impact on the game - dropping both a character and a storyline for another.  Therefore, it'd probably work best with ENWorlders who have a proven track record for running lasting games.  For this reason, I propose restricting recruitment to those who currently (or have recently) run at least one game on the messageboards (preferably M&M) that has been up for 6+ months.


I'll be up front in admitting that I'm not a daily poster, though I typically browse the boards daily.  I'm thinking of about a 3/week rate, though this is probably flexible within each story.

Any thoughts?  Interest?  Feedback?  Priority for recruitment will probably go on a first-come, first-served basis for those who meet the proposed criteria above.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 17, 2005)

I had to read it a few times, but it definitely sounds interesting.  What world, what style of player, what PL, etcetera...


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 17, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I had to read it a few times, but it definitely sounds interesting.  What world, what style of player, what PL, etcetera...





Yeah, it's a different enough idea that conveying in words was a little awkward.

As for the world, PL, etc, I was kinda leaving that open to discussion among the participants.  I imagine that something set in a relatively "normal", modern world would ultimately be the easiest to pull off.  I'd even considered doing something in the world of the Incredibles, just for kicks.

There's nothing to say that all the characters have to fall into the same PL or even style of play.  If someone wanted to play a PL12 hero of the city while another wanted to play a grittier, PL7 vigilante in the seedier side of town, I don't see why we couldn't accomodate that.

Is there any particular style/setting/PL you'd prefer to see?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 18, 2005)

This sounds interesting to me - I unfortunately have no experience playing M&M, although I own the book, so I'd like to join if I can be one f the later members of the chain.  THat ould give me some time to really learn the system well enough to GM it later on.

I've been running a t20 game for a year and a half now, details in my sig if you want to see a sample.


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2005)

I've got some interest in this as well.  Just to clarify, this would be 3 to 4 gm's in a single thread each gming another's 'player' in a superhero world.

Sort of a Marvel Tales or a SuperHero Unlmited type of thing.

I think this could be a lot of fun, so long as everyone is open-minded and willing to go with the flow.

As for posting speed, I'm on about everyday (less on weekends), and usually post about 3-4 times a week (depending on the pace of the game).

As for GMing, I've got my SG-1 game that was long running but died from too many important drops, and Outcasts forever thats been running for a while (running slow right now).

Keia


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 18, 2005)

oh -duh- concurrent games makes a lot more sense than what I was thinking    I probably need to wait then, as I really don't know the game well enough to GM it yet.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah, I know my description was a bit difficult to interpret...that's what happens when writing really late at night.  So yes, each player runs a solo game for one of the other players.  The person you gm for cannot gm for you.

Keia - you have any preference as for the type of game/setting you'd like to see?


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2005)

Setting - no not really.  I'm having fun messing with the Marvel universe in my game (and there's a lot of source material out there), and I'm not as familiar with the DC universe (though again - a lot of source material).  I've got a lot of the Freedom City stuff.  I loved the Aberrant storyline from white wolf (hated the system).  Or, we can just original world it, with each gm submitting information to the world.

Even a WildCard's type of setting might be cool.  That's sort of the Aberrant start and similar to your Curtain game as well.

I like a little more grit in my M&M setting wise, but I still want the heroes to be superheroic - if that makes sense.

To summarize: Any core universe is fine.  Pretty open for me.

Keia


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 18, 2005)

I love this idea, although I'd have to think if I had the time - and I definately haven't run a game for 6 months on ENWorld (I have run a fair length solo play by email game, however, which ran for three months and was stopped by my wedding prep...).

I'd just like to point out that I don't think that people dropping out would be as disruptive as some people are saying. After all, if someone does drop out, you're left with a GM looking for a game to run, and a player without a GM. In effect, you just shorten the chain slightly.

I think that you'd almost have more of a problem adding new players, as you'd want to find both a potential GM and player at the same time when you wanted to join in. Although I suppose that there's no reason to limit people to _having_ to both play and GM all the time.

On the universe side of things, I would say leave things vague - start with 'modern day, superhumans have been around for a while' and let things build from there. It gives GM's much more freedom in tone than if you have a setting with a 'metaplot' (Aberrant) or an existing expected feel (Wild Cards).


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm leaning toward the "original" universe rather than adopting an existing one...mostly because I'm just not that well versed in comic lore.  I'm vaguely familiar with the most well known heroes, but only by way of televisions and movies.  Adopting the "feel" of an existing universe might work, though.

Now, the question of established supers world...or exploring from a common event...is an interesting choice to make.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 19, 2005)

I like modern day earth, with a low number of super heroes.  Popular ones are thought of as heroes, while others of a darker ilk are thought of as mercenaries.  Perhaps one or two in the employ of the government, some mercenary, some just out to fight the good fight.


----------



## Keia (Apr 19, 2005)

A lower number of superheroes probably means less of a chance of interacting.  

An original world sounds alright with me.  Within such a world you can still have the templates of the comic worlds that are out there . . . someone can be 'Batman' but not, that sort of thing.

It would be interesting to approach a significant event from several different sides in a game in this style.  For example, an alien ship crashes nearby a metropolis.  Radiation from the vehicle has mutated some things causing a small town suburban disturbance.  Heroes from the metropolis hear the news and investigate.  The government sends it's 'specialists' to investigate the situation.  All from diferent perspectives and views . . . 

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 19, 2005)

Sounds good so far.

So, let's say modern world.  Maybe 1 in a million has substantial super powers...enough that there would be a couple in a large metropolis.  Maybe a few more than that have minor abilities, but not enough to take up the mantle of hero or criminal.  That still sets the number at several thousand world wide.  Still too high?

Should we assume that they've been around sporatically over the course of human history?  Or has their appearance been a more recent phenomenon?  500 years, 100 years, a decade?  Perhaps they've been around since the beginning of recorded history, but over time their powers seem to have grown.  Each generation's supers are more powerful than the previous.  That could make people both hopeful and fearful.  Religions may begin predicting the coming of a messiah, or something more sinister.

I do kinda like Keia's idea of playing a single scenario from multiple angles.  It would bring a greater sense of continuity to the independent scenarios.  However, it does have the problem of stepping on one anothers' toes, and may be tougher to keep player/GM info separated.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 19, 2005)

A low number of superhumans cuts both ways: it has the advantage of suggesting a more coherent setting, and you don't have to explain why superheroes haven't had a much larger impact on the world than you might want.

On the other hand, it makes things much harder for the GM. If there's an expectation of a large number of superhumans, random new villians popping out of the woodwork to assault the hero and cause problems are perfectly understandable - if there's only  a few thousand _worldwide_, the fact that *Supraman!* has met and fought 50 in 'Big City' alone is suddenly looking a bit strange.

The obvious answer (sharing NPCs between GMs) become ackward when the GMs and the Players are the same people - many NPCs in a superhero game lose their impact if you know everything about them.


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2005)

Toes stepping is generally not wanted.  From that stand point, the question would be . . . are we telling a story from many different sides and roleplaying the situations and events as they take place?  Or, are we roleplaying and letting the story fall where it may?

With the former, they will be some sharing of information among the GM's, the players will have to separate that information as one big spoiler and deal with it as they would any other spoiler information - separate character knowledge from the knowledge the player has.  The story will be more cohesive, timing will be an issue.  One GM should have final say in the collaboration.

As far as the sporadic appearance of heroes, what about linking it to the appearance of a comet.  More heroes the closer it passes each time (every dozen years or so), and it either has or will pass the closest it ever has in history in the storyline.

How will local heroes, the government, and big time heroes and villians deal with the knowledge that the comet is coming and there could or will be an explosion of new heroes and villians on the horizon?

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 20, 2005)

I rather like the comet suggestion, Keia.  I think this format would work better for having multiple stories set around a common event/theme, while not necessarily having to overlap with characters and such.  With the comet, we could have a story about one character on a manned space mission to study it up close...another story of a public hero dealing with a dastardly plot to harness the energy inherent in its passing...and another from the perspective of a person who just acquired his powers.  Lots of interesting possibilities here.

If we go this route, we could establish the effects of this pass of the comet ahead of time.  Create a timeline around which the other stories can be told more cohesively.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 22, 2005)

<<bump>>

Calinon, Mavnn?  Any input?  Still interested?


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 25, 2005)

The comet sounds a good overall metaplot that wouldn't require too much 'spoiler' seperation - I like it. It also deals with my worries about the otherwise small number of established superhumans.

Yeah, I'm still interested, but I'd have to warn both potential player and GM that I wouldn't be a frequent poster. One or two posts a week is probably all I'm good for at the moment, maybe more during combats and similar.

On the other hand, I should be able to keep up that kind of posting rate indefinately.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 25, 2005)

Right! Just to keep things moving:

GM Preferences: My preference would be to run for a 12th PL '4-colour' character with a strong comic book moral code (think Superman/Batman rather than Punisher/Wolverine). An other possibility (but definately second place) would be a 'versus the mob' character (Daredevil, Batman Year 1), probably starting at PL 8 with the 2/1 skill point ratio.

Player Preferences: Again, by preference a 4-colour strong moral code hero, although I would be happy at most levels (as long as I get some mooks to mow down!). As a preference I would prefer not to play in a supernatural based game - supernatural elements are mine, but I'd prefer not to play 'X-files in spandex.'

OK: whose next? We need to start matching players and GMs.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 25, 2005)

If there is still any space available, I would definitely be interested in participating.  I'd prolly be good for 1-2 posts a week, possibly more as I get into a somewhat regular schedule.

Of course, if there isn't space, then this definitely looks like a neat game to watch!


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 25, 2005)

Sounds like we have enough of a consensus on the type of game and number of players.

Rybaer
Keia
Mavnn
Dark Nemesis
Calinon (still interested??)

I've started working up a primer based on the comet idea.  I'll see if I can wrap it up today and get it posted for feedback.  I would kinda like to mix up the players and GM's from the games currently played on the boards.  For example, I run a game with Keia as a player, and I play in Dark Nemesis' game.  Therefore, I shouldn't run for Keia or play under Dark Nemesis.  I'm not certain as to who all runs or plays in each other's games, but I suspect we could work out a combo.  Also, I like what Mavnn has done in suggesting the type of game he'd like to run and play in.  Ideally, we can match everyone up as best as possible.


As a GM, I've got a couple ideas percolating in the back of my mind - one involving a space mission and another involving a grand plot by one of the world's arch-villains.  So, both probably fit better into the 10-12PL, 4-color style.

As a player, I'm pretty open to any cool idea.  I like heavy-handedness on the action, but I also like the opportunity to be outside-the-box clever.  I wouldn't mind playing an older, public hero...one who's been called out of retirement to face a specific threat.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 26, 2005)

It's the last few days of tax season, so I am not able to do much until that ends.


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> It's the last few days of tax season, so I am not able to do much until that ends.




Hey, me too!!

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 26, 2005)

I've been doing some brainstorming, and definitely have a few things to throw at a potential player.  Are all of the characters going to be roughly the same PL, or is it by each individual GM's discretion?

As far as player options, I definitely prefer a 4-color style.  I've already got a few character ideas in mind.

Rybaer's idea about mixing up players and DMs has merit, but at the same time, it excludes me from playing under three of the four available GMs.  Its not that big of a deal to me either way, but I just wanted to point it out.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 26, 2005)

No sweat on taking a while to get this up and running.  I expect the prep and development cycle will take a good bit longer than a typical game.

DN - don't worry about my idea for breaking up players/GM's.  It was just an idea...another criteria to help decide which players are matched with which GM's.  I think it'll take a back seat to matching character ideas with story ideas.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 26, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Are all of the characters going to be roughly the same PL, or is it by each individual GM's discretion?
> 
> As far as player options, I definitely prefer a 4-color style.  I've already got a few character ideas in mind.




I would let each GM and player hash out PL and character gen rules seperately.

I would also suggest that we all stay RAW or agree on the same house rules in play, however: cross overs between different PLs (or even characters with different options like 2/1 skills etc.) are easy to arrange on a short term basis, but different rules in play would make cross overs a pain to run.

I don't know how often in practice the games will actively cross over, but it would be nice to always have the option.


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2005)

I think that many of us have played together before, and that we should all be able to agree on house rules, character creation and the like.  The only variables should be PL, 'style of play,' environment issues.

I'm not in a rush to get this off the ground.  Understand that I really want this to work, but I thik it should be well hashed out before we jump into it.  Sort of an all the cards on the table thing.

Keia


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I think that many of us have played together before, and that we should all be able to agree on house rules, character creation and the like.




So, what house rules have been used in the past (if any)?


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2005)

2 for one on skill points for one.  I'm certain there are others.  Some powers are restricted / good theme required on a power suite.

Mostly just a bump to get recruits and keep this burning.

Keia


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 1, 2005)

I'm interested and summer starts for me in a week so I'll definately have the time =).  I think everyone should be within 2-4 PLs of each other at least, in case of the event of a GM/player disppearing, perhaps one of the other GMs can incorporate the other player at least temporarily in the campaign instead of just having a standstill with someone-or, perhaps if someone knows they'll be gone, they can leave notes for a temporary GM to help out.  Just a thought 

Hrm, I'd might be kindof interested in playing a villain/antihero as my PC if that'd work in the setting.


----------



## Calinon (May 2, 2005)

House renovations will have me computerless for much of the week.  Not quite sure how I'll do with 4-color, but I can probably handle that.

As for villains, that would suck... you'd always end up losing.


----------



## Rybaer (May 3, 2005)

Sorry, been a little slow posting to this.  I'm still working up the primer...mostly done, but I have a few things I want to add before posting.

Sollir - as for playing a villain/anti-hero, I'm cool with it as long as someone else is willing to run it.  I'm not sure if I'm really cut out for developing that sort of story material, but it might be someone else's bag.

As for house rules, I don't want to implement too many.  2:1 skills is fine with me.  I'd rather not limit too much else, though certain powers are obviously very difficult to pull off and would probably be best if left alone (Time Travel, for example).  I think it'd probably be best if we stayed away from super tech, mystical, and alien power sources.  Some lower end "power" gadgets are probably okay, and maybe the odd super genius gadgeteer, but it's probably easier if we keep such stuff out of general circulation.  Try to stick more to the stories of people affected by the comet (presumably a mutation-esque source).

I definitely second Keia's suggestion of keeping characters within a power theme/suite.  As these characters aren't in a group, there is less concern over a character being useless in a situation or overshadowed by another character...so less worrying over "making sure I have x, y, and z so I can always do _something_."


Let me see if I can't clean up and post the primer material I've got so far...


----------



## Rybaer (May 4, 2005)

The God Seed

Background:  A mysterious comet crosses the Earth's orbit approximately once every 12.5 years.  Each time Earth passes through its tail, a new generation of metahumans is created.  The relative power of the metahumans seems to correlate directly with how "fresh" the comet's tail is when Earth passes through.  The number of metahumans created with each pass remains relatively small, however, and it doesn't seem to affect any other species (or does it?).

World History:  Largely unchanged from "real" Earth.  Assume metahumans have been significant players in history, but events have played out very similar to what we are familiar with.  To make things easier, perhaps we can say that the comet made its first appearance within the last hundred years or so, and most generations of supers weren't powerful enough to have had a major impact on history.

Comet mechanics:  How the comet creates metahumans remains a complete mystery.  During the last two passes, scientists have gotten increasingly better data, but remain perplexed.  The comet appears to shower an unusual charged particle that seems to disappear shortly after entering the Earth's atmosphere.  All manner of theories have been put forth - from exotic quantum physics to alien intervention to divine influence - but nothing has yet been proven.

Science projects:  This year's pass of the comet will bring about an unprecendented level of scientific study from the ground.  For the first time, however, several spacecraft are slated to pass near or land on the comet itself.  The Americans and Chinese are sending manned craft, along with unmanned landers.  The Japanese, Russians, and EU are sending unmanned probes designed for particle collection and analysis.

Secret project:  Unknown to the rest of the world, the US military secretly sent a probe to intercept the comet during the 1993 pass...and learned some interesting things.  But what, and how will it affect the nature of their manned trip this year?

Private projects:  The X-Prize contest, to send private vehicles into space, has been much better funded and progressed much further in this alternate universe for one specific reason.  It is believed that Earth's magnetic field deflects most of the comet's particles, and therefore it's hypothesized that someone in space (even inside a ship) would be exposed to many orders of magnitude greater doses of the particles.  It is believed that a couple hundred private ships will enter low orbit during the closest approach, carrying some of the Earth's wealthiest and most powerful people - each hoping to acquire super powers.


The game:

Power level 8-12, as best fits the character concept.
Skills - 2:1 (seems to be the most popular)
Books - core rules...others on case-by-case pending on what people have.
House rules - ??

Characters should be created in conjunction with the GM, and the GM should have authority to reject or require tweaking for any character deemed degenerate (rules-wise).  Of course, the GM is expected in turn to customize the game to be suitable for the character.


----------



## Rybaer (May 4, 2005)

A bit of geekiness here...


Logistics of the comet/Earth interaction.  The comet orbits the sun on a 12 year, 224 day cycle.  Its orbit crosses the Earth's orbit almost perfectly, but only when inbound to the sun.  Outbound, its path doesn't cross.

The spot on the Earth's orbit that it crosses coincides with the planet's location on June 15th.  So, new supers are created (more or less) only on June 15th every 12 or 13 years.  The concentration of the comet's particles/energy that bathe the Earth is dependent on how many days have elapsed between the comet's passage and June 15th.  If a lot of days have passed, the comet's tail has mostly dispersed and there is little interaction with the planet.

So, assuming June 15th, 2005, as the focal point for the game, here's something I whipped up on a spreadsheet:


Comet passage date ///  Days until Earth passes through tail  ///   Appx strength

6/14/2005    1 day    Unknown, but expected to be very strong.
11/5/1992    222 days   Weak
3/29/1980    78 days    Moderate
8/21/1967    299 days   Very weak
1/12/1955    154 days   Moderate/weak
6/5/1942     10 days    Strong
10/27/1929    231 days   Very weak
3/20/1917    87 days    Moderate


With this scenario, I suppose it's also possible we could see a few new supers appearing on the June 15th of the year following a strong year (such as 1943, or maybe even 1981 and 1918).  As the only other close call was in 1942, I suppose we could make assumptions about its impact on WWII.

I chose to make this year's passage occur only one day behind the comet - a near collision in astronomical terms.  Makes it more dramatic, and allows for easier inclusion of space craft.



******

As always, these are just ideas and very open to input, additions, and changes.


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2005)

Great ideas thus far Rybaer, excellent starting point and depth.

I propose that each of the GM's take one 'section' of the influences (ex, US government, private, international, covert - villians, etc.) and develop some story ideas to keep to themselves (plot, history and whatnot).  Any GM interacting with that 'element' can (probably should) consult with that GM for intel, unless of course, that's your player.  Ahhh, what fun!!

Keia


----------



## Mavnn (May 5, 2005)

Things are looking good to me, although I'd be tempted to leave developing each important group until one of the GMs choses to use it. At that point, though, they should call 'dibs' on that group so that someone always has a full knowledge and overall control of any one particular group. This also means that a GM and their player should agree not to use the same organisation so that the player never ends up controlling part of their own GM's plot...

I think we're close to the point where we can start things off, actually. We have enough of a basis to the background that I think the rest can grow organically during play, we have enough people to set up a 'loop' and ruleswise we can just go with 2/1 skills and otherwise by the core (w/latest errata, of course). A rogue gallery thread would be useful, so anytime a historical person or event it could be added to the gallery.

So we don't need to know _now_ that Churchill's bodyguard during WWII was a super called 'the Bulldog', but the first time it comes up in play it can be added to the Rogue's Gallery thread and anyone else can then use the information.


----------



## Rybaer (May 6, 2005)

I like the idea of dividing up the different aspect for further development.  What I'd suggest, however, is that we sort out the characters and their respective GM's first.  That way we can develop material more directly pertinent to the game we'll be running.  Once each GM has an idea of what story they'd like to tell, they can develop material and make it known what items are "off-limits".

"Off-limit" items are things that will help maintain continuity.  For example, if one story is going to revolve around the US and Chinese lander missions, another GM probably shouldn't have his arch-villain blow the comet up with a missile.  We can try to plan out stories so that there is less risk of overlapping.

*****

I suggest we start coming up with character concepts - both a synopsis of the character as well as the sort of story/style that you'd like to play it in.  This can, but doesn't have to, include game stats at this time.  Propose a few even.  As GM's, we can then browse the character proposals for one that fits with an idea you have...or inspires one.

Once we settle on characters and GM's, we can hash out stats and flesh out the world a bit.  Then, hopefully before too long, we can get started on this enterprise.


----------



## Rybaer (May 10, 2005)

Here's my first concept entry:


Michael Bloom
Character concept:  The Sculptor, ex-super and semi-retired artist


Powers - Sculptor can reshape nearly any sort of matter with a thought.  Particularly strong materials (steel to high end alloys) tend to lose some of their structural integrity in the process, but softer materials remain unchanged.  Can react quickly enough to block incoming attacks with surrounding materials.  Can also shape the ground under his feet in a wave motion to move quickly.

Brief history -
Michael Bloom was born in the middle-class suburbs of Chicago, 1948.  As a child, he had a talent for art and a keen interest in comics and superheroes - particularly those of the WWII era.  In his late teens, Michael was drawn in to the hippy movement...but mostly by association with his fellow art students at Northwestern University.

In the summer of 1967, following his freshman year of college, Michael became one of the relatively small number of people who acquired super powers from the God Seed comet.  As with many recipients of super powers, Michael's seemed to stem from his personality and interests - in his case, sculpture and the shaping of materials.  While it fulfilled one of his greatest childhood fantasies, Michael was now at a point in his life where he wasn't sure what he wanted to do with his gift.

Then the government decided for him.  His draft number came up and it didn't take the military long to determine that he was a super.  He was placed into Project Starlight, the Army's metahuman development program, and eventually assigned to a small squad of supers designated to help counter a similar program that the Soviets operated.  While Starlight tried to operate in the shadows, a few public clashes exposed the group Michael operated with...making him something of an unwilling celebrity.

Five years later, Michael was finally discharged from the Army.  Starlight had mixed successes and Michael's powers were not deemed critical enough to warrant forcing him into extended service.

Michael spent some time in San Francisco and New York through the rest of the 1970's, mostly trying to make a name for himself in the art business.  His unique talents granted him some measure of success.  At the same time, he found that he missed the business of using his powers for heroic deeds...more than he thought he would after leaving the Army.  Following the weak passage of the comet in 1967, however, there was little call for public super heroes.

The comet passage of 1980 changed Michael's life dramatically.  He was living back in the Chicago area, newly married and operating a successful art studio.  The relatively close pass of the God Seed that year produced a bumper crop of new supers, including many quite powerful ones.  Perhaps reflecting a changing culture, there was a disproportionately high number of new supers who chose to use their powers for selfish ends.  Michael was talked into joining forces with several other Chicago area supers to deal with threats to the public.

Glassman, CodeX, Ice Queen, and Kid Dino rounded out the core of the Chicago based team.  For five years, the team banded together when the city needed them, and they enjoyed a string of successes in putting down mis-guided metahumans.  In 1986, one particular villain rose above the rest - killing Glassman, CodeX, and Ice Queen in an epic battle over the streets of downtown Chicago.  Kid Dino and Sculptor were eventually able to catch and put away this villain, but the loss of much of the team led to a collapse of the group.    (Leaving villain open-ended for possible development...)

Hero work no longer held any interest for Michael, so he put his efforts into art and raising a family.  Things remained quiet until the winter of 2003.  Unbeknownst to Michael, the villain who had slaughtered his old teammates had been broken from prison.  This villain (presumably) invaded Michael's house and brutally murdered his wife and two teenage children while Michael was out of town doing an art exhibition.

Michael knew it was his nemesis, and he also knew that this person had deliberately struck in such a way as to cause him the most suffering possible.  He has spent the last couple years in a state of semi-depression, half-heartedly trying to track down his old nemesis for vengeance...and finding the trial growing colder by the day.


Story ideas:

This character is best set up for a rematch with his old nemesis.  Presumably, his nemesis is somehow tied into a plot involving the comet's approach.  Either Michael gets a break in his search or someone comes to him for help and he's only too willing to agree when he learns who is behind this someone's problem.


*****

As an aside, I was also going to work up the briefly mentioned character Kid Dino as a possible character for this game.


----------



## Rybaer (May 13, 2005)

(bump)

Thread is growing a little quiet.  Just want to make sure it isn't buried.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 15, 2005)

I'll try to come up with an idea to post soon


----------



## Mavnn (May 16, 2005)

I think I'm going to have to drop out of this one for the immediate future. It's a great idea tho, and I hope it goes well.


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2005)

*Clark Dent*

My character idea is to be one of the first heroes back in 1917, sort of the base hero for which the future Superman series, movies and comics were loosely based on.  He was a superhero for a while with all of the basics: flight, super-strength, near-invunerability, fast - not to the same level as Superman - those are just stories.  He didn't have a supername, that wasn't necessary in those days - he had nothing to hide.

He was seventeen when the first comet passed over in 1917, which would make him 105 in 2005.  He's long retired, long forgotten, his name has been changed so many times that he doesn't remember it anymore.  He's in a rest home (think Bubba-Hotep), and occasionally he helps out with something in secret.

A division of the US government knows about and keeps tabs on him, occasionally wheeling him out for special events.  He thinks is a conspiracy, black helicopters in the night, strange voices talking to him - he's more than a little senile (or is he).

I would like for him to be reborn - become young again with all of the attendant problems, with his powers restored.  I have several ideas on how that can happen, but the GM has a lot to say as well.

Questions?

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (May 17, 2005)

Hehe...cool idea there Keia.  Interesting that we both chose older characters, though yours is on a much different order of magnitude.


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

I liked the millenium children (from Authority and . . . and I can't think of the other comic this late - has Frost in it . . . the Warren Ellis one - mind blank!!), I liked Bubba Hotep, and I like conspiracy theory.  

Suddenly I had a character concept and history.  I like starting new, couple of character I've had were untrained newbies getting into it for the first time.  This was a change in the hero department.

I'm not certain what focus on the plot I want - so I'm willing to take whats left.

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 19, 2005)

Here’s my character concept!  I’ve had this idea in my head for quite awhile, and was hoping for the opportunity to flesh it out more.  I hope it meets with approval!

Anita Sekhet spent most of her life living in the shadow of others.  She was a middle child in a family of seven children; a shy girl who grew up to be a bookish, quiet woman.  It was very possible that she would have lived a life that was completely unnoticed, were it not for an unusual event that took place during her third year of college.

Anita particularly enjoyed studying history, and managed to convince one of her professors to allow her to accompany him to Egypt on an archaeological dig in the Valley of the Kings.  One the evening of June 15, 1980, she was up late translating the writings on the wall of a tomb when she stumbled on a secret panel.  That panel led to a hidden burial chamber of a woman who had once been the high priestess of the goddess Isis.  Resting upon the sarcophagus was a pair of delicate golden gauntlets that seemed to glow with their own light.

Anita was mesmerized by the gauntlets, and picked them up carefully.  She examined them closely, amazed that they were still intact after all these years.  They looked as if they had just been placed on the sarcophagus yesterday!  Gingerly, she put them on, and was amazed to feel a rush of power flow through her.  She had never felt anything like it before!

It was not until much later that she discovered that she had other abilities as well.  Anita’s abilities come from a combination of the radiation from the God Seed comet, as well as the mysterious power of the gauntlets.  On that day, Anita changed.  She began growing more assertive, more confident in her abilities.  However, she also began to develop a terrible temper, and found that she would occasionally black out for short periods of time.  As wonderful as her new gifts are, they are a burden as well as a boon.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

That should work rather interestingly.  I wonder just how far back we could go on the comet tail.  Just wondering if our mummy might . . . ummm . . . nothing, nothing at all.  

Rybaer - anything?

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (May 19, 2005)

DN - 

I like the start of your character concept...but I'd like to know more.  What sort of powers does she have?  What powers are her own, and what are from the artifact?

I'd kinda assumed that our comet had only been in the solar system since the early 1900's, but perhaps it made appearances long, long ago and is tied in with the artifact.  Have you given any thought to that angle?

Perhaps most importantly, what has she been doing in the 25 years since she found the artifact and discovered her own powers?  What is she up to now and what kind of story might she be involved in for purposes of this game?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 24, 2005)

Keia, Rybaer: Thanks for the replies!

As far as powers, I was thinking that she would have postcognition (hence the interest in history) and perhaps some telepathy, while the artifact would contribute primarily sorcery.  I was thinking that the artifact would have some degree of intelligence, perhaps a more assertive attitude.

As far as the artifact's origin, I think it could possibly be tied in with the comet, if you are willing to extend the comet's presence back that far.

I've been oputting some thought to what Anita has been doing these past few years.  She got back from the expedition to Egypt, finished her education, and eventually managed to get a job as the curator of a museum in a major city.  She has a replica of the artifact within the museum, but keeps the real artifact with her at all times.  At first, she only used the power on occasion, when she herself was in danger.  However, she gradually got more accustomed to using them, and is going out more and more to do hero work under the codename Isis.

Things have been going well, though aisde from noticing that she occasionally 'blacks out', she also has not aged since she found the gauntlets.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 31, 2005)

Just gonna give this thread a little BUMP...

So is it the three of us, or is anyone else interested?


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah, been a little slow developing this.  I'm in the process of moving cross-country for the summer, so I may be a bit slow posting until I'm settled and determine what kind of internet access the corporate housing provides me with.

Would still like to see this get off the ground, though.


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2005)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Would still like to see this get off the ground, though.



I would as well . . . but I am willing to wait until you are more settled, Rybaer.

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 6, 2005)

Same here, Rybaer!


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 17, 2005)

Well, I'm settled, but a lot busier than I'd anticipated.  I'm barely hanging on to the games I'm already running/playing.

I can keep up with this, a little, in development, but probably won't be able to start playing and running until I finish up the summer.  Even then, I'll be returning to a new position in my company, so it's hard to say how much time I'll be able to spare.

Thoughts?  Opinions?


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2005)

Rybaer,

Take your time on this project.  I don't mind waiting till the end of summer.  Or . . . maybe we simmer it a bit, then resubmit it big in a month or two with everything fleshed out and call for gm/players again once all the leg-work is finished.

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Jun 17, 2005)

It's looks like I am too late for that game, but if there is a place open, I had a character that was sleeping since some times and was waiting for a solo game... and it was some time I was thinking to run a solo game too.

Well, tell me if it interest someone and/or if a spot is open.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 17, 2005)

Yeah, I'm kinda leaning the same way - continue with development, but shelf the gameplay until end of the summer.  Maybe do some re-recruiting at that point with a more clear idea of the game world up front.

That said, has anyone given any more thought to world development?


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's a discussion you may want to enter on the ground floor on, everyone . . . if you're interested

New Living World? 

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2005)

You link is not good, Keia, but I've found it here


----------

